# Milton gun show report



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Anybody when and how was it, any deals? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I didnt make it partner, But I see the guys a clampin down on all aspects of firepower right here berfore this election,, Mabe things willl loosen back up after everyone is secure with things after they see who will be the new Chief an Comanader.... Or at leaset I hope so, I want to swap trade an build something now everyone has shown off there build ups all year. ole carver


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I went early Sat. morning. traded a jennings 22 pistol for a nice western holster for my Dan Wesson. I thought the prices were reasonable and a good selection. Although the ammo I saw was more than it is in the stores.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Milton gun Show - Report*

I went Saturday . Some prices good...some crazy!
Of course Jay"s took up the whole middle section... I don't even look at his stuff anymore, prices are like list plus 10% (LOL!)

I don't understand how and why people price their stuff sooo high....if they REALLY WANT to sell?

For $6, I go to support our freedoms and do some checkin!

I did buy a scope..

Lock - Load!

P.S. I don't care if you're Dem or Rep! You NEED to see the movie 2016!
It is factual and opens your eyes! Can be purchased at Walmark! (LOL!)

Joe K. Sr.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

x2 on the movie 2016


----------



## Swampman (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw a lot of good deals but I'm pretty broke. Milton is my favorite local show.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang wish i woulda knew it!!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> dang wish i woulda knew it!!


I wish they would advertise it better.


----------

